# Battery health



## jOSEPH bekhim (Nov 3, 2021)

Sometimes i faced delayed ignition of my old truck, that runs with 200 ah battery. I checked with multimeters and found that it was having 12.4 v . Battery is one and half year old, is it time to replace it or i should counsult with some auto mechanic.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

The problem doesn't seem to be with the battery. Check all connections as in this link: Battery Connections


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

I'm running my Daokta 6 years on a 48 month battery, it had the battery in it when I got it and I simply haven't replaced it yet because it hasn't died yet, h9owever I have put 5 sets of terminal on it due to corrosion


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

I replace at 5 years because I don't like getting stuck at inopportune times. The terminal can be treated with a special gel or even silicone spray to prevent corrosion. There are also felt like discs that go at the bottom of the post for the same reason. In any case a wire brush occasionally is a good idea. In 1965 I had a new Mercedes when most Americans didn't even kow what they were. At the dealer's Service Dept. during a routine oil change, I saw they had taken the battery out and done a thorough cleaning. When I mentioned this to The G.M., he said those Germans (he actually used a different word beginning with a "K") are all crazy.


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

Corday said:


> I replace at 5 years because I don't like getting stuck at inopportune times. The terminal can be treated with a special gel or even silicone spray to prevent corrosion. There are also felt like discs that go at the bottom of the post for the same reason. In any case a wire brush occasionally is a good idea. In 1965 I had a new Mercedes when most Americans didn't even kow what they were. At the dealer's Service Dept. during a routine oil change, I saw they had taken the battery out and done a thorough cleaning. When I mentioned this to The G.M., he said those Germans (he actually used a different word beginning with a "K") are all crazy.


personally I liek to use axle grease myself, works better than the paint in the can they call protectant , and I can clean it off and replace it whenever I want


----------

